# Menzerna vs 3M?



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I've recently been using Menzerna polishes by rotary, but I'm interested to know how people find the 3M Perfect-It III polishes compare but in terms of working with them and finished result.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

havent personally used them but supposed to be very good. I used to read Menzerna plays up when its cold/damp. Im sure someone will be able to comment who has used them.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Menzerna and 3M are my two favourite ranges.

The heavier cut 3M polishes dry quite quickly, I tend to add a little Ultrafina to the them to extend working time. Where as all Menz (that i have experience of) are more oily in nature and can be worked for longer without drying out. I've not had any problems with Menz 'not behaving' but it is/was a relatively common complaint.

Ultrafina is THE BEST finishing polish I’ve used, it's great to work with and finishes down lovley. I would not say one was better than the other......at the moment I'm consistanly using Menz.


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Bero said:


> Menzerna and 3M are my two favourite ranges.
> 
> The heavier cut 3M polishes dry quite quickly, I tend to add a little Ultrafina to the them to extend working time. Where as all Menz (that i have experience of) are more oily in nature and can be worked for longer without drying out. I've not had any problems with Menz 'not behaving' but it is/was a relatively common complaint.
> 
> Ultrafina is THE BEST finishing polish I've used, it's great to work with and finishes down lovley. I would not say one was better than the other......at the moment I'm consistanly using Menz.


In my opinion Menzerna 85RD is THE BEST finishing polish you can have!


----------



## fildor (Feb 24, 2011)

second that! Have them both and favor Menz


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Never used the Menz range, so can't compare, but I can say that the 3M Perfect-it III range is fantastic, and the Extra-Fine (yellow) is very underrated! I don't use their pads though, prefer Gloss-it as theirs are more versatile.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

I've been meaning to ask whats the difference between the 85RD and the RE? Just a newer formula? Or is due to menzerna's crazy and inconsistent labelling its just a typo lol?


----------



## fildor (Feb 24, 2011)

the ultrafine is where I would go if I didn't have 85RD. Bought the kit compound,glaze and ultrafine with the 1500 and 3000 3m wet finishing. I also bought the 3m recommended pads. Didn't like them, too big. Like 5.5


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I have used both Menz and 3M and both are good products, The only one I am not to keen on is the fastcut plus I think it dries a bit quick and is very very dusty (but thats just my opinion), saying that it does do a good cut but my choice would be Menz has anyone tried the new fast gloss 500? have to say it is very good and can be worked for longer . Everyone has there own choice in what we use some you get on with some you don't.


----------



## fildor (Feb 24, 2011)

really agree to drying too quickly


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds like a pretty close run thing then. I have found the Menzerna a little tricky to work when it's cold (around 4ºC) but other than they they have been brilliant.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

I no longer use Menzerna in my shop but where I work part time during the winter I do use 85RD but if I had to choose between Menz and 3M, Menz would be what I would choose. No doubt about it

Its all about the lubrication and quality of the abrasive oxides
some 3M stuff to this day contains poor quality lubricants (solvents), fillers and formaldehyde. Ultrafina is a filler and does contain formaldehyde and silicone

Plus these days compounds are no longer needed nor are three different grades of polishes
Just one to correct everything and finish down greatly and follow with either of the two worlds best finishing polishes. xpert high tech 1500 non diminishing and diminishing and Menzerna 85RD. Xpert finishes better and is better in lubrication but 85RD is still very close to it


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> I no longer use Menzerna in my shop but where I work part time during the winter I do use 85RD but if I had to choose between Menz and 3M, Menz would be what I would choose. No doubt about it
> 
> Its all about the lubrication and quality of the abrasive oxides
> some 3M stuff to this day contains poor quality lubricants (solvents), fillers and formaldehyde. Ultrafina is a filler and does contain formaldehyde and silicone
> ...


Matt, don´t you think is over kill to use a P1500 compound as a finishing polish? I mean, why remove to much clear when you can use a dedicated finishing polish?


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

Apart from the compound (s100,s34,fg500) Menzerna makes a good ,quality, well scaled polishing products.For me it's 3M FCP and the rest from Menzerna.At least till they find a good compound formula but it's hard to beat 3M Fast Cut Plus IMHO.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

brautomobile said:


> Apart from the compound (s100,s34,fg500) Menzerna makes a good ,quality, well scaled polishing products.For me it's 3M FCP and the rest from Menzerna.At least till they find a good compound formula but it's hard to beat 3M Fast Cut Plus IMHO.


I prefere Menzerna S500 over fast cut+, since it have longer working time, less dusts and is cheaper. But in the end, its all about taste - some like wine and some like beer 

3M extra fine cut is, as said above, a underrated product. With the right pads(wool/soft foam pad) it will deliver a nice cut and produce a nice glossy paint.


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

OOT a bit, just posted the exact same question that you have:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2698896#post2698896

I guess Menzerna is more dedicated to industrial rather than consumer.. that's the best sensible answer that i can think of LOL



Dohnut said:


> I've been meaning to ask whats the difference between the 85RD and the RE? Just a newer formula? Or is due to menzerna's crazy and inconsistent labelling its just a typo lol?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Porta said:


> Matt, don´t you think is over kill to use a P1500 compound as a finishing polish? I mean, why remove to much clear when you can use a dedicated finishing polish?


sorry porta, I will clear up your confusion with this
It is not a P1500. It is called High Tech 1500 but its a finishing polish and paint cleaner in one, not a light cut swirl remover as you think


----------



## Royvdbb (Jan 6, 2011)

Having used both ranges extensively... I'm going to give a bit of a boring answer, but polishes from both 3M and Menzerna have had a place in my detailing armoury. I love the finishing products from Menzerna, but as has already been mentioned they are prone to being a little 'tricky' in less than perfect conditions.

3M Fast Cut Plus has worked wonders for me in the past, but does dry up very quickly. A little drop of Ultrafina helps remedy this problem and overall makes FCP a brilliant product.

My advice would be to try a broad range and get an idea of what you work best with. 

Roy


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

have tried both briefly, Menz cut and finish seems better, but as above dries out quickly


----------

